# compact tractor snowblower questions



## Bigplower

So i have been wanting to do this for years and maybe this is the year. I have been doing a lot of research on it and think i can be profitable with it. Long term goal is to get into condo complexes and plow the streets and the blow the drives... but i don't have experience blowing with a compact tractor so this year i am going to do driveways to gain the experience... 
I was looking at new holland and kubota cab tractors but the local new holland dealer recommended a Mahindra (which the sell and service) and said it's a better tractor and cheaper) I was looking at a 3616 a 36hp cab tractor. Very nice!
So my questions...
1. rear mounted snow blower or inverted rear mounted snow blower?
2. does anyone know of a company that makes rear mounted snowblowers? 60-72"
3. any advice about it? 
4. Are rear mounted blowers pretty fatiguing from looking backwards more than normal?

While i would ideally want a front mounted blower it's more than double the price and it allows me to keep the loader on the front with either a bucket or a plow. 

any help would be great!


----------



## bi-directional

We have a NH Boomer 3045 tractor with a 6' inverted blower and we have trouble sometimes pulling the blower when the snow gets deep and through the windrow left buy the plow at the end driveway. We have always gotten the job done with it but some times its difficult. We are planning to put more weight on the tractor to gain traction. We also run bigger 85 hp tractors with inverted blowers and don't have the same trouble. A front mounted blower on a regular tractor is awkward because it swings alot when you turn. Rear mounted blowers are more fatiguing but inverted are less so than regular blowers. Some companies that make rear mounted blowers in Canada are Smyth, Lucknow, Agrotrend, Meteor, Normand and Pronovost. Make sure when your buying equipment that parts and service are easily available, we stay with the main brands for equipment. We like tractor companies that have lots of dealers just in case our closest dealer doesn't have the parts we can get them for another if we need to. You can see our fleet of equipment in the equipment pic section under "Our tractor and truck pics".


----------



## mcwlandscaping

I have coming in a week a new JD 4520 (60 hp) and I got a 7' rear facing PTO blower for it. I couldn't pass up the price and could not justify the money now for an inverted blower as much as I wanted one. I think i'll be a bit sore at the end of the day but its something i'll get used to using it quickly which will limit my time turned around. 

The whole mahindra tractor would kind of scare me a little bit. They are a HUGE company built in india (i'm pretty sure) but i really see the value in the tried and true, been around forever brands. 

I'm certainly going to be viewing this discussion closely to gain information as well!


----------



## ry_rock

tuning in!


----------



## leon

*snow etc.*



mcwlandscaping;1302648 said:


> I have coming in a week a new JD 4520 (60 hp) and I got a 7' rear facing PTO blower for it. I couldn't pass up the price and could not justify the money now for an inverted blower as much as I wanted one. I think i'll be a bit sore at the end of the day but its something i'll get used to using it quickly which will limit my time turned around.
> 
> The whole mahindra tractor would kind of scare me a little bit. They are a HUGE company built in india (i'm pretty sure) but i really see the value in the tried and true, been around forever brands.
> 
> I'm certainly going to be viewing this discussion closely to gain information as well!


++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

The Mahindra maufacturing company Ltd., has been
building trucks in Asia since before World War Two, 
North America is simply a new market for them.

If you can order the swivel seat for your tractor you should
do this as it will help a lot as it has much more llower body 
support..

If not the Cab Cam system and rear view mirrors are something
that will help you.

:waving:


----------



## IMAGE

Bigplower;1302346 said:


> So i have been wanting to do this for years and maybe this is the year. I have been doing a lot of research on it and think i can be profitable with it. Long term goal is to get into condo complexes and plow the streets and the blow the drives... but i don't have experience blowing with a compact tractor so this year i am going to do driveways to gain the experience...
> I was looking at new holland and kubota cab tractors but the local new holland dealer recommended a Mahindra (which the sell and service) and said it's a better tractor and cheaper) I was looking at a 3616 a 36hp cab tractor. Very nice!
> So my questions...
> 1. rear mounted snow blower or inverted rear mounted snow blower?
> 2. does anyone know of a company that makes rear mounted snowblowers? 60-72"
> 3. any advice about it?
> 4. Are rear mounted blowers pretty fatiguing from looking backwards more than normal?
> 
> While i would ideally want a front mounted blower it's more than double the price and it allows me to keep the loader on the front with either a bucket or a plow.
> 
> any help would be great!


I think your tractor selection is a little on the low side PTO horsepower to really be productive. Look for something with 50+ pto hp to enjoy Thumbs Up



mcwlandscaping;1302648 said:


> *I have coming in a week a new JD 4520 (60 hp) *and I got a 7' rear facing PTO blower for it. I couldn't pass up the price and could not justify the money now for an inverted blower as much as I wanted one. I think i'll be a bit sore at the end of the day but its something i'll get used to using it quickly which will limit my time turned around.
> 
> The whole mahindra tractor would kind of scare me a little bit. They are a HUGE company built in india (i'm pretty sure) but i really see the value in the tried and true, been around forever brands.
> 
> I'm certainly going to be viewing this discussion closely to gain information as well!


Congrats! Those are nice tractors. The inverted blowers for that size tractor are not as expensive as you think. The ones like Razor has on his Kubota 5740's are under $6k.


----------



## mcwlandscaping

leon;1302823 said:


> The Mahindra maufacturing company Ltd., has been
> building trucks in Asia since before World War Two,
> North America is simply a new market for them.
> 
> If you can order the swivel seat for your tractor you should
> do this as it will help a lot as it has much more llower body
> support..
> 
> If not the Cab Cam system and rear view mirrors are something
> that will help you.
> 
> :waving:


Good info on the mahindra deal....when i was first interested in the tractor market several years ago I did look into them and seeing how big of a company they are did make me feel better about them so I'm glad you clarified with the details you did!

I have all the mirror packages I could get for the tractor that will hopefully help. I'm the one running it to test out this new market for me this year so its only me complaining that I have to worry about lol



IMAGE;1302840 said:


> Congrats! Those are nice tractors. The inverted blowers for that size tractor are not as expensive as you think. The ones like Razor has on his Kubota 5740's are under $6k.


Thanks for the congrats, I'll certainly have pics up as soon as i get it! I am quite anxious and excited for it to be done. I had no idea that I could get an inverted blower for that kind of price! I definitely would have looked to that route. Depending how things work out with some idea I have this year, I have no problem switching that that route for next year!


----------



## Bigplower

mcwlandscaping;1302648 said:


> I have coming in a week a new JD 4520 (60 hp) and I got a 7' rear facing PTO blower for it. I couldn't pass up the price and could not justify the money now for an inverted blower as much as I wanted one. I think i'll be a bit sore at the end of the day but its something i'll get used to using it quickly which will limit my time turned around.
> 
> The whole mahindra tractor would kind of scare me a little bit. They are a HUGE company built in india (i'm pretty sure) but i really see the value in the tried and true, been around forever brands.
> 
> I'm certainly going to be viewing this discussion closely to gain information as well!


if you don't mind me asking... what did you pay for that set up? you can pm me if you would rather... thanks!


----------



## Bigplower

went and talked to the kubota dealer... i'm looking at a L3540... its like a cadilac compared to that mahindra.... and with them having 0% and mahindra having 4.99% they are only about $2,000 price difference...


----------



## jvm81

I run NH boomers. They are small compared to you guys but for driveways and walks they work great. I got away from rear mount and went with front mount - loss of power to the blower but once a year I cuss due to that buts thats it. Going forward is a whole lot better than backwards to me, especially for drives and walks. Just my 2 cents worth. 

I would look at NH, Kubota, and deere, case. But I have a dealer with in 1 - 10 miles of me.


----------



## ry_rock

For you guys that are using these tractors for driveways, do you drive them from lane to lane or do you trailer them?
If you drive them how do they handle on the road? What is travel speed like? Does it take you long to go from place to place?
Currently I have been running 2 trucks with walkbehind blower and am looking to be more productive, less physically demanding and hopefully slightly more profitable. I have been looking at everything from another truck, man and blower, to a plow on 1 of my trucks even to a compact or full sized tractor with a blower on it. Any real world experience or advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## pmorrissette

Around here everybody drives them site to site. Loading & chaining takes up a lot of time.


----------



## Triple L

I have a 54" inverted snowblower FOR SALE, only used 1 season! mint condition, all poly cutting edges with backdrag edge, hyd chute up and down and rotation... Works great! Can deliver up to the border for any guys in the states! Fits down a sidewalk perfectly and is great for doing driveways and sidewalks all with 1 tractor!

$3,800.00 Preseason pricing!


----------



## mafesto

That blower is exactly what I'm looking for! Anyone know where I can get a good tractor for it (not too expensive)?


----------



## mafesto

I just found a '85 Ford 455 for Sale - 4x4 with cab with heat < $10,000. Front bucket and a 8.5' rear plow, also has PTO. It says these are rated at 55HP. Would that be enough power for that snow blower that TRIPLE L is selling? 

Is this a good tractor?


----------



## mafesto

Here's a pic of it.


----------



## RAZOR

mafesto;1306767 said:


> I just found a '85 Ford 455 for Sale - 4x4 with cab with heat < $10,000. Front bucket and a 8.5' rear plow, also has PTO. It says these are rated at 55HP. Would that be enough power for that snow blower that TRIPLE L is selling?
> 
> Is this a good tractor?[/QUOTE
> 
> That 54 inch blower is way too narrow for that tractor.


----------



## Triple L

mafesto;1306767 said:


> I just found a '85 Ford 455 for Sale - 4x4 with cab with heat < $10,000. Front bucket and a 8.5' rear plow, also has PTO. It says these are rated at 55HP. Would that be enough power for that snow blower that TRIPLE L is selling?
> 
> Is this a good tractor?


A 3720 has more then enough power to run this blower, a 3720 is 44HP, 37 PTO HP... a 3520 or 3320 would be more then plently...

its called a 54" but when its all said and done its about 58" so it just fits down a sidewalk...

Mafesto let me know if you want to come and pick it up


----------

